# 2012 Yamaha 70 with 770 hours



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

All,

I am looking at a boat with a Yamaha that has 770 hours on it. Any thoughts on how reliable these motors are and how many hours I may be able to get out of it. Looks very well maintained. I am more familiar with the bigger motors than these small ones. Will be my first poling skiff.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Meant to add ? instead of .


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

my 2001 Evinrude has less than 1000 hrs. My truck has 1960 hrs & 63,000 miles 
Just for comparison sake. I’d think 100,000 miles so to speak is real doable


----------



## Darkstar (Feb 2, 2017)

2000+ hours on those motors is not uncommon


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I have heard those small motors last a while when maintained.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

If it has that many hours it’s not a lemon.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Good point


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

A mechanic with Yamaha software can also hook the engine to a computer and tell you how many hours the engine has been run at various RPM's.


----------



## Bruce J (Mar 4, 2018)

People commonly site something like 2000 hours as a reasonable expected life for a good outboard. For an outboard on a small skiff, it would take most of us many, many years to run 1300 more hours on that motor. I think it's a sign of "good use" for a 2012 motor that it has 700 hours, probably better than my 2010 that has only 200 hours.


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I had diagnostics done on it and it’s 687, that’s less than 100 a year. Pretty average, compression is good all else is good


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Then I'd buy with confidence. Do the regular maintenance and go fishing!


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

Yea, I bought it. All good. I been needing a tech skiff, owned bay boats and still have one but it cant do all I need it to do.


----------



## I Heart Big Ugglies (Oct 5, 2017)

Congratulations! Post some pictures. Lets see it!


----------



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

I dont have it yet, I sent it to Tom's place for little work and then shipping it out here to Texas after. I will drop a photo in after I get it.


----------

